# Another funny link for you guys



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

ROFL! those kids were sooo scared yet so verra brave!!


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

I love the kid telling off the reporter towards the end for not helping them! LOL


----------

